# Probar válvulas de equipo de audio antiguo



## farad (Ene 21, 2020)

Hola. Tengo varias válvulas y quisiera saber dónde puedo hacerlas probar, en la ciudad de Buenos Aires.
Y además les consulto, cuál es la verificación mínima que puedo hacer, para ir descartando las que ya no sirven. Tengo entendido que con un tester en la escala de ohms, puedo chequear al menos que el filamento esté en buen estado (rango normal de valores en ohms ???). Corríjanme si no es correcto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 21, 2020)

Construcción de un "Probador de Válvulas"
					

La idea surgió luego de haber visto en una página web, la construcción de un sencillo y económico probador de válvulas, el cual sin embargo reúne buenas prestaciones para las funciones que fue diseñado.- El probador utiliza  2 multímetros digitales económicos ( pueden ser tipos ZR160 o 161), los...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## En Clave de Retro (Ene 23, 2020)

farad dijo:


> Hola. Tengo varias válvulas y quisiera saber dónde puedo hacerlas probar, en la ciudad de Buenos Aires.
> Y además les consulto, cuál es la verificación mínima que puedo hacer, para ir descartando las que ya no sirven. Tengo entendido que con un tester en la escala de ohms, puedo chequear al menos que el filamento esté en buen estado (rango normal de valores en ohms ???). Corríjanme si no es correcto.



Probar los filamentos no es suficiente. Pero, puedes hacerlo (si conoces el modelo de la válvula) simplemente dándole el voltaje que necesita con una fuente regulable de laboratorio, si tienes. Comprueba, en un ambiente con poca luz, que se enciende. Si no tienes fuente regulable, dímelo y podemos ver alternativas simples.
Antes de alimentarlas, asegúrate de que el «getter» está bien. Es ese parche gris (a veces marrón) que parece un espejo. De nuevo, si no sabes lo que es, dímelo y te lo explico mejor.

Con un multímetro y dos fuentes de alimentación regulables se pueden hacer muchas pruebas, y más que suficientes para determinar si la válvula está ok o no.

Te puedo ayudar en el proceso si lo necesitas.


----------



## farad (Ene 23, 2020)

En Clave de Retro dijo:


> Probar los filamentos no es suficiente. Pero, puedes hacerlo (si conoces el modelo de la válvula) simplemente dándole el voltaje que necesita con una fuente regulable de laboratorio, si tienes. Comprueba, en un ambiente con poca luz, que se enciende. Si no tienes fuente regulable, dímelo y podemos ver alternativas simples.
> Antes de alimentarlas, asegúrate de que el «getter» está bien. Es ese parche gris (a veces marrón) que parece un espejo. De nuevo, si no sabes lo que es, dímelo y te lo explico mejor.
> 
> Con un multímetro y dos fuentes de alimentación regulables se pueden hacer muchas pruebas, y más que suficientes para determinar si la válvula está ok o no.
> ...


Gracias por tu respuesta. En algunas el vidrio está muy tiznado (del lado interno, obvio). Todavía no hice ninguna prueba pero supongo que estarán quemadas, cierto? O puede ser que hayan perdido el vacío?
Con respecto a lo que me decís, en primer lugar y como para empezar, debería buscar el datasheet de cada válvula. 
Lo que creo identificar como el getter, está en una parte, pero no rodeando toda la válvula (está como esfumado el contorno).
Encima algunas tienen blindaje de aluminio, y no se pueden sacar del cilindro. Además no quiere forzarlo mucho por temor a dañarlas. Eso me impide ver en qué estado están, y menos su código.


----------



## En Clave de Retro (Ene 24, 2020)

farad dijo:


> Lo que creo identificar como el getter, está en una parte, pero no rodeando toda la válvula (está como esfumado el contorno).



En efecto, el getter no cubre toda la válvula, solo una parte —a veces en la parte superior, otras en la inferior, o incluso en un lado, como un parche—.
El getter se vuelve blanco y casi transparente cuando entra aire al tubo, y normalmente es suficiente como para descartarlo.

Si puedes hacer alguna foto, tal vez podamos ayudarte a confirmarlo, y también para ver el blindaje del que hablas.

Tal vez este vídeo te ayude a indentificar las estructuras internas; además, casi al final, puedes ver el getter de una válvula perfecta y otra donde se ha perdido completamente el vacío


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 24, 2020)

En Clave de Retro, excelente video, muy didáctico !!!!, y ..... no estás solo en esto !!! 

Hablando de getters, se puede ver :
Distintas nomenclaturas y modos de funcionamiento de válvulas termoiónicas

Hablando de placas (ánodos), se puede ver :
1era Parte: Distintas nomenclaturas y modos de funcionamiento de válvulas termoiónicas

2da parte: Distintas nomenclaturas y modos de funcionamiento de válvulas termoiónicas

3ra Parte: Distintas nomenclaturas y modos de funcionamiento de válvulas termoiónicas

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## En Clave de Retro (Ene 24, 2020)

@Rorschach, muy interesante —¡y extenso!—. Conocía muchas de esas cosas pero también he aprendido muchas otras, y creo que me llevará un tiempo leer el hilo entero en detalle  Gracias.


----------



## En Clave de Retro (Abr 6, 2020)

farad dijo:


> Y además les consulto, cuál es la verificación mínima que puedo hacer, para ir descartando las que ya no sirven.



No sé si sigues interesado en ello, pero hace poco publiqué un vídeo donde enseño una de las formas más sencillas y rápidas de probar una válvula y determinar su curva de corriente (lo que te permite saber de inmediato si funciona bien, y también compararla con otras), pero necesitas por lo menos un osciloscopio. 
Por si pudiera resultarte de ayuda o interés:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 6, 2020)

Un osciloscopio con tarjeta de audio de PC funcionaría perfectamente !


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 7, 2020)

Mejor para probar válvulas es un "probador de válvulas" , sobre todo si mide transconductancia mutua dinámica 


​*Ver tests :

Test 7027A Philips ECG *: Distintas nomenclaturas y modos de funcionamiento de válvulas termoiónicas
*Test 7027A RCA :* Distintas nomenclaturas y modos de funcionamiento de válvulas termoiónicas
*Test 6SN7GT* : Distintas nomenclaturas y modos de funcionamiento de válvulas termoiónicas

*Demo Instructivo *







​Saludos Cordiales 
Rorschach


----------



## En Clave de Retro (Abr 8, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Un osciloscopio con tarjeta de audio de PC funcionaría perfectamente !



Sería bueno, pero para obtener buenas medidas es necesario acoplar en D.C., y con una tarjeta de sonido no se puede. Si se añade un chopper, se pierde ancho de banda, y 20 kHz ya va justo. Estoy trabajando en una alternativa mucho más económica e igual de precisa.


Rorschach dijo:


> Mejor para probar válvulas es un "probador de válvulas" , sobre todo si mide transconductancia mutua dinámica



En parte sí... Pero las curvas tienen mucho valor, y es información que un probador tradicional no puede dar (o no rápida y fácilmente). ¿No crees? 
De todas formas, la alternativa que he propuesto es para quienes no tienen probador pero sí instrumentación.


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 8, 2020)

Rorschach dijo:


> Mejor para probar válvulas es un "probador de válvulas" , sobre todo si mide transconductancia mutua dinámica





En Clave de Retro dijo:


> En parte sí... Pero las curvas tienen mucho valor, y es información que un probador tradicional no puede dar (o no rápida y fácilmente). ¿No crees?
> De todas formas, la alternativa que he propuesto es para quienes no tienen probador pero sí instrumentación.



Hablamos de probar válvulas, y no de mostrar curvas.
Tu has mostrado un trazador de curvas, y así lo titulas en el video, y te he dado un me gusta porque es un experimento didáctico que muestra las curvas características de placa para una válvula dada, en este caso la 12AX7. Te felicito, está muy bien realizado, y explicado 🙂.
Ahora pregunto, ¿como sabes si una válvula está en buenas condiciones?, para ello se debe hacer como tu lo has hecho, comparando con un gráfico de manual, para ver si las curvas son más o menos similares, de otra manera imposible, sin los gráficos de fábrica no se sabe si las curvas que se ven están bien, más o menos, o mal, diría que es un procedimiento poco práctico, debes ir a buscar en un manual, u hojas de datos, si no lo tienes, a googlear, etc., (de hecho el gráfico que tu presentas es de una hoja de datos de General Electric), luego ponerte a comparar, y después sacar conclusiones.-


​Aparte son características estáticas, y no dinámicas, las características dinámicas son las que se realizan aplicando señal de alterna a la grilla, y son las que muestran el comportamiento de una válvula bajo condiciones reales de funcionamiento, como si estuviera en un circuito.-

Es fundamental antes de todo, probar que no haya cortos entre electrodos, esto debe hacerse con tensión, de otra manera no sirve, y se corre el riesgo de estropear el probador, o el artilugio que se utilice, de hecho todos los probadores de válvulas poseen esa función.-

El Hickok 6000A que muestro más arriba, mide cortos entre electrodos, fuga de corriente de grilla (gas test), emisión, test de vida útil, y conductancia mutua dinámica, que es la característica dinámica, aplicando señal de alterna a la grilla (g1), y expresada en umhos, y que indica como ya explique antes, el comportamiento de una válvula bajo condiciones de funcionamiento similar a la real en un circuito.-
​
Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## En Clave de Retro (Abr 8, 2020)

@Rorschach, totalmente de acuerdo. Con un circuito tan sencillo, y un limitador de corriente, se puede detectar un posible corto, y se pueden emparejar válvulas a casi cualquier punto de operación que entre en el rango de tensión, pero en absoluto es una solución alternativa a un buen probador. Tienes toda la razón.

El tuyo es bastante bueno, por cierto. 
Muchos no miden transconductancia, y dan una simple lectura de emisividad, sin unidades, y sin saber el punto de operación (y sin poder variarlo), por lo que su uso es muy limitado, al menos en mi opinión (o para mis necesidades).

¡Un saludo!


----------



## sebsjata (Abr 8, 2020)

En Clave de Retro dijo:


> Sería bueno, pero para obtener buenas medidas es necesario acoplar en D.C., y con una tarjeta de sonido no se puede. Si se añade un chopper, se pierde ancho de banda, y 20 kHz ya va justo. Estoy trabajando en una alternativa mucho más económica e igual de precisa.


No sé que es un chopper pero el ancho de una tarjeta de sonido actual, las más económicas o incluso las integradas, tienen un ancho de banda de hasta 96KHz, por ejemplo la integrada mía tiene 24bits 192KHz, osea 96KHz y según el arta la respuesta en frecuencia es espectacularmente plana.


----------



## En Clave de Retro (Abr 9, 2020)

sebsjata dijo:


> No sé que es un chopper pero el ancho de una tarjeta de sonido actual, las más económicas o incluso las integradas, tienen un ancho de banda de hasta 96KHz, por ejemplo la integrada mía tiene 24bits 192KHz, osea 96KHz y según el arta la respuesta en frecuencia es espectacularmente plana.



No pretendí decir que no se pudiera hacer, tan solo que no era tan sencillo, porque no se puede acoplar en D.C sin más. Al convertir la señal a A.C., se pierde bastante eficiencia en la tasa de muestreo para no perder precisión en la lectura de la amplitud (se podría ajustar para intentar apurar al máximo; no me he puesto a ello). Creo que una tarjeta de 48, o incluso 96 kHz, podría ser insuficiente para tener una buena resolución horizontal. Aunque es muy probable que una de 192 kHz diera buenos resultados. Sería una prueba interesante que algún día quiero probar, y compartir los resultados. En cualquier caso, me parece una excelente propuesta.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jul 12, 2022)

Hola Yo tengo este probador Eico 666 que funciona a lo bestia y muy bien. Vean el video probando unas 7591. Saludos


----------



## unmonje (Jul 12, 2022)

farad dijo:


> Hola. Tengo varias válvulas y quisiera saber dónde puedo hacerlas probar, en la ciudad de Buenos Aires.
> Y además les consulto, cuál es la verificación mínima que puedo hacer, para ir descartando las que ya no sirven. Tengo entendido que con un tester en la escala de ohms, puedo chequear al menos que el filamento esté en buen estado (rango normal de valores en ohms ???). Corríjanme si no es correcto.


Si está muy desesperado ó en campo, puede con mínimos recursos, ver si al menos emite electrones con esta disposición.
Si al conectar el pequeño transformador a 220 VCA, el filamento calienta el cátodo, si no está agotada la válvula, el cátodo comenzará a emitir electrones hacia la grilla  , entonces, con el ohmetro podrá medir esta disminución de impedancia entre ambos electrodos. No es la única manera, pero esta es una fácil y rápida para saber si tirar o no tirar.
Puede haber algun pequeño error de mi parte, porque hace como 40 años que no utilizo esta maniobra, pero es por aquí seguro.
Si se duda, es fácil de comprobar, se desconecta el filamento y al enfriarse podrá confirmar que es emisión.


----------

